# She settled!!!!!!!!!!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sooooo I don't know if you guys remember the new doe I bought?

Poppy Patch Hardly An Angel 









Well she was exsposed to

Algedi Farm MH Buck Rogers
Owned by Shannon of Poppy Patch 
S: Algedi farm MB Manuka Honey
D: Rosasharn TL Zenith

Aaaaannnnnddd. I was trying really hard not to get excited, just incase she didn't settle, BUT she is starting a bit of an udder, AND I felt babies today!!!!!!! 
:stars: :wahoo: :dance:

I am soooooo excited!!!! I can't even tell ya!! These kids are going to br gorgeous!!!!! :drool: please pray for buck/doe twins!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!

Zenith is my Jaspers Grandma! So NICE lines there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: Congrats!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Tankyou!! :greengrin:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at the LEGS on her :drool: Beautiful girl....I like a ND that has room enough under her for a milk pail and those legs would definately do that!

Can't wait to see what you get...I hope there is :kidred: :kidblue: in the near future!~


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks!! Me too....... ray: please lord let there be a :kidblue: and a :kidred: kid in there for me.......Pleeeeeaaaaassssssse. :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow.. she is SO beautiful! Congrats! Cant wait to see baby pics!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful! :drool: I love her boyfriend too  Good luck! Maybe she will give you double what you want! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! When is she due??


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:shocked: I don't know if I want quads??? Maybe a buck, and two does would be nice :greengrin: 

Thankyou!!! I'm pretty excited! This should skyrocket my herd, along with a few other does I bought this year!

Oh and she is due Oct 1st( that is 145)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Your herd is going to great places tisie! So excited for you


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Laura!!! Looks like your girls are pretty nice there too!! Now I just need to sell a few!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How's your girl doing? Any updated pics of her preggo belly?? I hope all is well! So very exciting! We have a doe we weren't sure was bred, but she's getting so deep now! I'm really excited, pretty sure she is also due Oct 1st!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

ray: :kidred: :kidblue: Lots of luck! Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see those babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

